# Comcast deal for DTV customers



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

Just had moto 6412 series III installed and the deal is this: all comcast channels except cinemax including HD and On Demand for 12 months @ $59.99 plus $9.95 per month and the price i guaranteed not to increase for at least 12 months.... THIS PRICE INCLUDES high speed internet service. The only catch is you have to pay an install fee of $17 and have to turn in one Direct TV receiver. I gave them an ancient receiver I got in 1999. There is no contract and you can cancel at any time!

I still have HDTivo with HD service and cancelled premiums. Since I was paying comcast $57 per month for internet and basic cable I now have more HD programming and programming in general and am saving $30 per month for at least the next 12 months and dont have to deal with off-air reception problems! Also - comcast offers a somewhat better HD picture quality as well as the following hd channels: All local HD, comcast sportsnet (all local sports in HD), HBO HD, SHO HD, Starz HD (which has better movies I think) , two INHD channels (kinda like IMAX or Discovery type shows in HD), TNT HD , Discovery HD and ESPN. DTV offers HDnet and HDnet movies so between the two I have a much better selection of HD programming. 

The interface of the 6412 is primitive compared to tivo but works well. It only has a 120 gb hd so can only hold approx 17 hours of hd but is plenty since I also use my hdtivo. On Demand is cool espescially for kids shows so I dont have to waste space on Rugrats etc. for my 5 year old. In addition I searched and was able to program a 30-sec skip and easily programmed my MX500 remote. 

For some reason HDMI didnt look as good as component with HDTIVo but looks better than component on the 6412 so I am using HDMI with the 6412. Make sure to ask for the series III if you get the 6412 as it has a better search and series recording option than previous models. This is a no-brainer if you are currently paying comcast for high speed internet service.


----------



## txfeinbergs (Mar 21, 2004)

Where can I get more info on this deal? Is it regional, or can anyone get it (that is a DirecTV subscriber)?


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

That pretty good last year I got a deal for $39 a month for 12 months with dvr from them and HBO was included. If the new one is giving you starz hbo and showtime its not bad


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

i called 1-888-266-2278 and spoke with ray at ext 8807......i believe it depends on which state/county you live in but let us know....my deal was for anne arundel county in maryland...


----------



## tedkunich (Sep 9, 2005)

fastep said:


> Just had moto 6412 series III installed and the deal is this: all comcast channels except cinemax including HD and On Demand for 12 months @ $59.99 plus $9.95 per month and the price i guaranteed not to increase for at least 12 months.... THIS PRICE INCLUDES high speed internet service. The only catch is you have to pay an install fee of $17 and have to turn in one Direct TV receiver. I gave them an ancient receiver I got in 1999. There is no contract and you can cancel at any time!
> 
> I still have HDTivo with HD service and cancelled premiums. Since I was paying comcast $57 per month for internet and basic cable I now have more HD programming and programming in general and am saving $30 per month for at least the next 12 months and dont have to deal with off-air reception problems! Also - comcast offers a somewhat better HD picture quality as well as the following hd channels: All local HD, comcast sportsnet (all local sports in HD), HBO HD, SHO HD, Starz HD (which has better movies I think) , two INHD channels (kinda like IMAX or Discovery type shows in HD), TNT HD , Discovery HD and ESPN. DTV offers HDnet and HDnet movies so between the two I have a much better selection of HD programming.


That rate HAS to be a local thing... here in Cali, my friend is paying comcast ~$65 for plain digital cable and two boxes, no HD, nothing special... don't get caught up in the one year promo pricing... what is the rate on that package after one year? I'll keep my DTV.

T


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

It goes by market and that is probably a switch from sat special.


----------



## jdk (Mar 15, 2001)

Why disregard the one-year promo rate? Just keep your dish up and the DirecTV boxes in the closet.

Comcast has no service commitments. If after the year, Comcast increases your rates to $999 per month, cancel them and re-sign up for DirecTV... but first call Comcast and see what they'll do for you... and/or call DirecTV and see what they'll do for you too!

Its a little bit of work (invovles the heavy-lifting of picking up a phone and dialing), but if the service providers wish to compete like this, then why not take advantage of it?

One recommendation to anyone considering the switch - do the check with DirecTV against your "Comcastic" deal. Run all the numbers on paper (for the length of the service term, if any), and then weigh the non-monetary things like programming and service (Tivo). 

A friend just called Comcast and committed to their deal before calling DirecTV. Upon calling DirecTV to cancel, they offered a better deal, and his wife would have been happier keeping the Tivo around.


----------



## tedkunich (Sep 9, 2005)

jdk said:


> Why disregard the one-year promo rate? Just keep your dish up and the DirecTV boxes in the closet.
> 
> Comcast has no service commitments. If after the year, Comcast increases your rates to $999 per month, cancel them and re-sign up for DirecTV... but first call Comcast and see what they'll do for you... and/or call DirecTV and see what they'll do for you too!
> 
> ...


Other than comcasts picture quality sucks out here in tri-valley, after they pulled the "new" pricing structure for the cable modem service, "ie bundling the basic cable and ISP" I will never do business with them ever again - if DTV were ever to go away, I would settle for just OTA than give another dime to comcast.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

I too was a huge dtv fan and jumped from the comcast ship many years ago. Two years ago I purchased a $5000 HD TV and 2 HDTivos and have been happy. Recently, however, I have been dissatisfied with HD compression as well as UNRELIABLE over-the-air local HD reception. 

I am basically comparing HD offerings for the next 12 months while saving money. Over that time comcast will probably have an HDTivo with no signal compression and RELIABLE local HD WITHOUT updating to new hardware and a dish with 5 LNBs and 6 coax cables to run to my living room. The 6412 and future boxes have or will have ONE coax in and DUAL tuners. 

When comcast SD goes all digital DTV better watch out. Actually, I prefer Comcast SD on the digital channels (past channel 100) to DTV SD. Also, I have just stumbled on several free HD movies stored on ON DEMAND. I thought ON DEMAND was just for my daughter's cartoons but Comcast has many categories of ON Demand shows (Home and Garden, Parenting, Fitness, Movies, Primetime shows, etc stored on THEIR server that can be watched without commercials anytime. You can FF, rewind, pause, or save these programs. It's actually a great idea and set up very well.

Lastly, this is my second day with the moto 6412 and I just got done watching "Friday Night Lights" which I recorded earlier tonight on Starz HD and I gotta tell you, Comcast analog below channel 100 may suck but their HD is TRUE HD and actually looks three dimensional as compared to DTV. I seriously doubt that DTV's MPEG4 compression format can make HD picture quality better. 

I too hate to admit it but people, the writing is on the wall.


----------



## jdk (Mar 15, 2001)

tedkunich said:


> Other than comcasts picture quality sucks out here in tri-valley, after they pulled the "new" pricing structure for the cable modem service, "ie bundling the basic cable and ISP" I will never do business with them ever again - if DTV were ever to go away, I would settle for just OTA than give another dime to comcast.


You have a valid argument about the analog picture quality - although my parents have Comcast, and I don't find the analog picture bad. Even then, I only watch the networks in HD, and Comcast is starting to simulcast most of the analog signals in Digital, with the intent to get rid of analog eventually.

I find the digital SD stations on Comcast to be, at worst, the same as DirecTV, and often better.

Now as for their pricing structure - if you can negotiate a substantial savings with Comcast over DirecTV for yourself, what does it matter what their "official" pricing policies are? Again, if after the "locked in" period is over, you find your Comcast bill too high, I'm sure DirecTV or Dish would be more than happy to have you back as a customer.

Today I am a DirecTV + SBC(AT&T) DSL customer, and from the OP's comments - it looks like I can save near $100 a month with Comcast's deal (assuming I can get something similar). That $1200 in the bank, plus higher bit-rate HD, plus faster internet is tempting me to set aside the Tivo and DirecTV. And in my decision making process, I won't care one bit what Comcast charges other people.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

Just found On Demand categories which include shows from series like Curb Your Enthusiasm as well as hundreds of shows from Discovery, History Channel, Military Channel, TLC etc which I normally record to my Tivo - pretty cool. Also - just realized - NO PHONE LINE is necessary with 6412 so I can finally go with VOIP (skyrocket) for $19 per month unlimited calls (including long distance) and finally dump Verizon and $45 per month for local calls only! Hurry up Comcast HDTivo!!!!


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

I swithced to Comcast after Directv said I couln't get HD at my new house (even though I could but the installer was just lazy). The HD dvr was horrible. It froze all the time and missed many recordings even though the signal quality coming in to the house was good. After several dvr swaps and a comment by a technician that "we are swapping these things all the time" I went back to Directv. I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

I understand that the moto 6412 SERIES III has corrected many problems. I will post updates if I experience any glitches. I should also say that when the 6412 was first installed (Wed) Hbo HD had some pixelization problems and I didnt receive either INHD channel. Upon testing the signal it was discovered that the outside signal was positive across the board but the signal in my house had many negative values. They came back yesterday and ran a new coax into the house and now I have a perfect signal and receive all HD Channels flawlessly. I believe that is why the HD picture looked good (somewhat better than DTV) as I stated in my first post but now the HD PQ blows me away! I recommend that if you get the 6412 you must ask for the series III and have them check signal values outside and in. If there are any negative values insist they repair the problem at their expense.


----------



## kas25 (Mar 10, 2003)

fastep said:


> I understand that the moto 6412 SERIES III has corrected many problems. I will post updates if I experience any glitches. I should also say that when the 6412 was first installed (Wed) Hbo HD had some pixelization problems and I didnt receive either INHD channel. Upon testing the signal it was discovered that the outside signal was positive across the board but the signal in my house had many negative values. They came back yesterday and ran a new coax into the house and now I have a perfect signal and receive all HD Channels flawlessly. I believe that is why the HD picture looked good (somewhat better than DTV) as I stated in my first post but now the HD PQ blows me away! I recommend that if you get the 6412 you must ask for the series III and have them check signal values outside and in. If there are any negative values insist they repair the problem at their expense.


Maybe the Series III did the trick. I also had all new lines brought into the house and the signal test was great. It was the boxes. Its nice to know I may have another option now.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

jdk said:


> Why disregard the one-year promo rate? Just keep your dish up and the DirecTV boxes in the closet.
> 
> Comcast has no service commitments. If after the year, Comcast increases your rates to $999 per month, cancel them and re-sign up for DirecTV... but first call Comcast and see what they'll do for you... and/or call DirecTV and see what they'll do for you too!
> 
> ...


We require the dish.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

jdk said:


> Why disregard the one-year promo rate? Just keep your dish up and the DirecTV boxes in the closet.
> 
> Comcast has no service commitments. If after the year, Comcast increases your rates to $999 per month, cancel them and re-sign up for DirecTV... but first call Comcast and see what they'll do for you... and/or call DirecTV and see what they'll do for you too!
> 
> ...


We require the dish.

Unless you are leasing. Then we require proof of that.


----------



## tedkunich (Sep 9, 2005)

jdk said:


> You have a valid argument about the analog picture quality - although my parents have Comcast, and I don't find the analog picture bad. Even then, I only watch the networks in HD, and Comcast is starting to simulcast most of the analog signals in Digital, with the intent to get rid of analog eventually.
> 
> I find the digital SD stations on Comcast to be, at worst, the same as DirecTV, and often better.
> 
> ...


Don't be fooled into thinking that the cable modem will be faster than your DSL. When I had the cable modem, it was horribly slow during peak hours 7-11pm and then respectable in the wee hours of the morning - cable has a shared bandwidth architecture, the more users in your area, the slower your connection will be.

As to comcast picture quality, SJ and the tri valley are separately operated franchises... our cable here just plain sucks, no ifs ands or buts about it. On top of that, they do not carry Speed Channel which is an automatic deal breaker for me... they could be giving it away for free but I will not bite... no way am I giving up Formula 1 or WRC!

T


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I wish comcast would buy out US Cable...


----------



## tedkunich (Sep 9, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> I wish comcast would buy out US Cable...


You probably won't like the price hike!


----------



## Ed Campbell (Jul 13, 2002)

Uh, Ted -- I've had Comcast broadband since they day they opened up here. They just gave me the basic cable deal which lowered my monthly tab to $46+. My max is 9.5 mbps, dude. I run no less than 4.5 mbps all day. The best offer for DSL speed around here is 1.25 mbps MAX. No comparison.

The HD deals aren't here in Santa Fe, yet. They're just starting up in Abq. That's OK. I can wait for the CableCard TiVo -- which my local Comcast rep knows about and is waiting for, himself. They're saying 2Q 2006.

I'm waiting on the D* HR20, though -- to compare. Latest rumors say Pacific and Mountain states can start buying in, first, even before the MPG4 'casts. Both the cablecard TiVo and HR20 are reputed to be networkable. And being able to lose Qwest is another plus on Comcast's side of the ledger.

Since I retired, I had Qwest set me up with measured local calls ONLY -- since I use Skype for everything [which means mostly FREE long distance]. 1st bill just came in and they add in every charge conceivable + plus pass along every federal tab for poor and rural customers. Plus they lied about 3 hours of service before the meter kicks in. You can see how Telcos need the bank vaults they own -- when this "minimum" $5.90 service ends up over $20.

I'm changing cell companies in March when my Verizon contract runs out. I'm losing Qwest as soon as I make final decisions on HD, probably mid-year.


----------



## mnylen (Feb 11, 2003)

Anyone else got that deal but in the northeast?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

this seems appropriate here since you are talking about the analogs. For the 6 networks, do you watch them in the (assumedly) upper Hd channels even for stuff you know is in SD? If so, do you have to watch with bars? is the PQ of the SD stuff over the HD channels like the night and day with directv locals vs OTA locals' SD?

Thanks for the comparison.


----------



## tedkunich (Sep 9, 2005)

Ed Campbell said:


> Uh, Ted -- I've had Comcast broadband since they day they opened up here. They just gave me the basic cable deal which lowered my monthly tab to $46+. My max is 9.5 mbps, dude. I run no less than 4.5 mbps all day. The best offer for DSL speed around here is 1.25 mbps MAX. No comparison.


Again, depends on where you live.... cable is capped at 1.5 and 3, just like DSL here. When I had the cablemodem, the max available was 1.5 and I was only able to achieve that at 3am, my DSL is always ~1.2. FYI, cable modem rates last time I checked were $57/mo if you factor in the *required *basic cable sub... they just raised the rates a few months ago so I have no idea how much they are bending people over for these days....

T


----------



## Sherman67 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm in Montgomery County, Maryland. I called today and was only offered a package with HD HBO and HD Starz for $29.99 for 6 months, plus $5/month to rent the moto 6412. They would then drop my high speed internet from $57.95/month to $42.95/month. So, for about $20 a month I get HD Starz (and HD TNT, I think)


----------



## Sherman67 (Aug 27, 2004)

Sherman67 said:


> I'm in Montgomery County, Maryland. I called today and was only offered a package with HD HBO and HD Starz for $29.99 for 6 months, plus $5/month to rent the moto 6412. They would then drop my high speed internet from $57.95/month to $42.95/month. So, for about $20 a month I get HD Starz (and HD TNT, I think)


Not HD TNT, I meant INHD and INHD2


----------



## Curt (Oct 26, 2003)

tedkunich said:


> Don't be fooled into thinking that the cable modem will be faster than your DSL. When I had the cable modem, it was horribly slow during peak hours 7-11pm and then respectable in the wee hours of the morning - cable has a shared bandwidth architecture, the more users in your area, the slower your connection will be.


Don't be fooled what the DSL providers tell you either. DSL is shared bandwidth too - it's just shared at a different location on the network. With cable, the bandwith is shared between the CO and the neighborhood. With DSL, it's shared between the CO and the LEC. The only thing that is "yours" is the connection between your house and the CO.

A big problem with many cable companies, especially the smaller ones, is that they way oversubscribe their bandwidth which is what you more than likely experienced in the evenings. DSL providers, which are normally Telco's, are generally much more experienced with bandwidth management - after all, they've been doing it for decades.

It'll be interesting to see how providers handle bandwidth with FTTH.


----------



## tedkunich (Sep 9, 2005)

Curt said:


> Don't be fooled what the DSL providers tell you either. DSL is shared bandwidth too - it's just shared at a different location on the network. With cable, the bandwith is shared between the CO and the neighborhood. With DSL, it's shared between the CO and the LEC. The only thing that is "yours" is the connection between your house and the CO.
> 
> A big problem with many cable companies, especially the smaller ones, is that they way oversubscribe their bandwidth which is what you more than likely experienced in the evenings. DSL providers, which are normally Telco's, are generally much more experienced with bandwidth management - after all, they've been doing it for decades.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how providers handle bandwidth with FTTH.


Oh, I knew that (used to work in the telco industry a few years back)... but for me, pacbell is virtually sitting on the backbone... I have never had a slowdown evident during "peak" hours.... I get ~1.2 mb/s whether it is in the wee hours of the morning, middle of the day, or in the evenings.... Again, it is all where you are located... each ISP/cable provider are different... here in the SF bay area, Comcast has 10+ different cable lineups with different hardware and capacity... again, it depends on where you are located...

Peace,

T


----------



## jdk (Mar 15, 2001)

I'll freely admit one main reasons holding back has been that my PacBell/SBC/AT&T DSL has been rock solid with a total of at most one hour of downtime - over a four year period! (and I work from home a lot, so I'm using it constantly)

But a friend a few streets away tested at 7MB down, 700K up at 8PM on a Thursday night with Comcast. SBC has their 6MB, 600K up plan for $50/month - so there goes SBC's price advantage to Comcast...

Anyway, I'm at least glad I have options and the burden of choice now. My original and only available broadband connection was a flakey IDSL connection at a whopping 128K up and down, at $100/month.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

All I know is I have invested heavily in HD and want the best picture possible - If the best HD picture comes from cable and that same company offers high speed internet that would appear to be the best most cost effective way to go (with VOIP). 
Can you have dsl without having local phone service? If local phone service is a requirement, then I think VOIP with cable modem would be cheaper. If not than dsl might make sense. Who knows with fios we might all get our HD tv next year from Verizon! Isn't competition in America GREAT!!!!


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

newsposter said:


> this seems appropriate here since you are talking about the analogs. For the 6 networks, do you watch them in the (assumedly) upper Hd channels even for stuff you know is in SD? If so, do you have to watch with bars? is the PQ of the SD stuff over the HD channels like the night and day with directv locals vs OTA locals' SD?
> 
> Thanks for the comparison.


It's just like DTV. When Hd local channels broadcast in sd it always has bars. Biography, History, SciFi, etc. can be stretched just like DTV. The cool thing about the 6412 is you can preset the format so that when a program is broadcast in HD the box automatically switches to 1080i and when I put on an SD channel it switches automatically to 480p. You pick and set which format you prefer (ie 1080i or 720p and 480i or p).

As far as pq, I believe sd on analog cable channels (below 100) is almost as good as DTV and over channel 100 are better than DTV. Comcast appears to be shifting some of those channels to digital (above channel 100). I am currently watching a show on History International on both DTV and Comcast and the Comcast picture is better. I then switched to the History Channel (channel 59) on cable and seems as good as DTV.

BTW, my wife just came home and as she passed by on the way to the bedroom she said "hey that On Demand is really cool !" Normally she is never interested in new tech stuff (except when I brought home a Senseo coffee maker - THAT she loved.) Great, now she'll stay home and drink cafe lattes and channel surf all day. Maybe this isn't such a good thing...........


----------



## tf3737 (Sep 14, 2004)

I just got the Comcast DVR in November and was expecting the 6412 but when I got the box it was the Motorola 3412 box. This is a fully digital box with 2 digital tuners. The normally analog channels (2-100) are simulcast in digital. Of course they screwed up the setup of the box once and I had to have them come out a second time to run some new cable in the house because the old cable was junk. Now that everything is set up and working I really like having 2 tuners. The Comcast DVR software is annoying compared to Tivo software but hopefully that will be fixed this year when I can get the Tivo software with Comcast.

I still have the SA series 2 Tivo upstairs in the bedroom just in case but I have been using it less and less. 

I have Digital basic, the DVR and high speed internet with Comcast and they bend me over for $120 a month for all of them. 

I have had Comcast digital cable and internet for over 5 years and have been seeing all these new subscriber deals for a few years or so. It does tick me off that Comcast will have all these deals for new subscribers and nothing for loyal existing customers. 

Any existing Comcast customers ever successfully renegotiate their monthly payment? If so how did you do it?


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

The 3412 is exactly like the 6412 minus the analog tuners as you mentioned.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

Just added all cinemax including HD Cinemax for $5 per month for 6 months!


----------



## chrpai (Nov 1, 2005)

jdk said:


> Why disregard the one-year promo rate? Just keep your dish up and the DirecTV boxes in the closet.


Amen!


jdk said:


> Comcast has no service commitments. If after the year, Comcast increases your rates to $999 per month, cancel them and re-sign up for DirecTV... but first call Comcast and see what they'll do for you... and/or call DirecTV and see what they'll do for you too!
> 
> ...
> 
> A friend just called Comcast and committed to their deal before calling DirecTV. Upon calling DirecTV to cancel, they offered a better deal, and his wife would have been happier keeping the Tivo around.


Ummm, I was thinking "damn what a smart guy" until that last part. Your 'friend' ( right! hehe ) could have simply called Comcast back after 'committing' to the deal and said sorry, D* made a counter offer. Match it or no deal. After all there was no contract. I did a similar deal with TWC recently where I was given a free install and no contract. I put my D* on suspension for 30 days and finally cancelled it yesterday. Despite getting TWC installed, if D* had made me a better offer yesterday, I would have gone back. But alas they did not.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

tedkunich said:


> You probably won't like the price hike!


What price hike? Comcast is cheaper than US cable in my area.


----------



## mickdw (Jul 1, 2003)

Over here in Western Washington they remapped everything for SD about a month ago. So all the stations originally below 100 are now SD with anolog equivalents at channels 700 and above.

ie

Comedy central SD is channel 60 with the old analog reception at 760.

Made a big difference. :up:


----------



## tedkunich (Sep 9, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> What price hike? Comcast is cheaper than US cable in my area.


They raised the rates here (SF Bay Area) just a few months ago... I think it is the third or fourth since comcast took over the ATT cable business here a few years ago... The cheapest Digital package is $57/mo...


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

Just researched and found out 6412 has enabled firewire on the series III. I purchased an RCA 2160 HD recorder (160 gb) and will chain it with my MITS TV. I dont know if it will allow for programmable recording or if I can only dump recordings or real-time shows to it (like a vcr) from the 6412. If this works, it will solve my HD space dilemna until larger drives become available. I may have two HDtivos ready to hit the market much sooner than anticipated. BTW - anyone have experience with 2160 capabilities ie. guide recording? Thanks.
PS...I cannot say enough about watching "true" HDTV. I had no idea what a difference compression really makes on an HD picture until now. I feel exactly like I did in 1999 when I had a terrible cable picture on my analog tv and no on-screen guide and i switched to DTV. What a difference! Then I got ultimate tv. Talk about tv heaven! Then I entered the HD age and immediately jumped on HDTIVO. DTV has been good to me and I have been a good customer. However, things change....... 
Now, 7 years later cable has actually caught up and surpassed DTV (and honestly I never thought I would say those words!) 
DTV with its limitations cannot send true HD transmissions or offer as many channels. They have mandatory phone line connection, mandatory service contracts, make their customers buy $1000 receivers to receive inferior transmissions (and I spend $8 per month for insurance), have no affordable high-speed internet and phone service. 
I actually feel bad for DTV but business is business. I have a feeling many of you will follow.


----------



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

fastep said:


> I actually feel bad for DTV but business is business. I have a feeling many of you will follow.


I don't and I will. I was a loyal customer for almost 10 years and they reward that how? The instant Comcast has an HD Tivo ready I'm outta there.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

formulaben said:


> I don't and I will. I was a loyal customer for almost 10 years and they reward that how? The instant Comcast has an HD Tivo ready I'm outta there.


Why wait? I really like the 6412 III. The interface is almost like Ultimate Tv in that it is FAST, it doesn't require a connected phone line and you can continue to watch recorded or live programs in a small box while you mess around with menus and guides. I also like the fact that a small red dot appears in the guide when you come across a program recording or scheduled to be recorded which makes it easier to plan future recordings. If you come across a program in the guide you want to record, just press the record button once and almost instantly a red dot appears (the way it should be with no more "please wait" messages that lasts forever)! It's just as easy to eliminate future recordings. 
I can schedule 2 weeks worth of recordings in 5 minutes while watching a recorded show or live TV. With HDTivo, this could take 30-60 minutes which I always felt was RIDICULOUS !!!!!!!!!!!
The 6412 will also tell you what percentage of the hard drive is full and will warn you on future recordings when space will be needed or about recording conflicts. The search function is better than Ultimate Tv in that it is like Tivo. This is the one feature I thought Tivo had over Ultimate Tv. 
I also like the "quick access menu" that allows you to pick and display an HDTV channel guide to quickly access only HDTV channels.

Initially I said the interface of the 6412 was primitive compared to tivo but I was REALLY wrong!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i dont have comcast but was curious...that box have SP and wishlists?


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

newsposter said:


> i dont have comcast but was curious...that box have SP and wishlists?


Sp - yes and can customize like tivo - 1st run only, save every episode, etc.

Wish lists - Yes - good search categories except didnt see a search for actor or director - just title or catagory ie. drama, comedy etc. Also other cataegories like HD, kids, adult, etc.

Make sure to get 6412 series 3 as I understand earlier versions had problems. My box so far has been perfect.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

I made the switch from d*tv to comcast about 3 weeks ago. The dvr doesn't compare to Tivo, I've had Tivo since its inception in the 90's, but it works just fine. The picture is very good, I've compared it to over the air and it compares favorably. The deal i got was $25 off the full package for 18 months and high speed internet for $19.95 for 3 months. I didn't have to turn in any of my receivers, so i may sell them or hold on until I see what shakes out in the next year on d*tv. I can't see going back because of the upcoming tivo interface. As I said no problems so far, if any appear I will post them.

Ed


----------



## mnylen (Feb 11, 2003)

Is there a special number to call or 800 COMCAST will do? I am DTV subscriber that most likely will not get any OTA during installation the day after tomorrow so I would be looking at alternatives.


----------



## Naggs (Nov 8, 2003)

Ed_Hunt said:


> I made the switch from d*tv to comcast about 3 weeks ago. The dvr doesn't compare to Tivo, I've had Tivo since its inception in the 90's, but it works just fine. The picture is very good, I've compared it to over the air and it compares favorably. The deal i got was $25 off the full package for 18 months and high speed internet for $19.95 for 3 months. I didn't have to turn in any of my receivers, so i may sell them or hold on until I see what shakes out in the next year on d*tv. I can't see going back because of the upcoming tivo interface. As I said no problems so far, if any appear I will post them.
> 
> Ed


Ditto. Just pulled the trigger yesterday. Called 1-800-Comcast. It hooks you up with your local market when you enter your phone number.

Got $25 off for 16 months and $10 off cable modem for $12 months. HD DVR, and a second digital cable box with no monthly fee, and free install on the whole deal. They are coming out Saturday between 12pm-3pm. I hope they get the Tivo boxes rolling ASAP. I've been with Tivo since 2000 and REALLY hate losing it, but I want to record HD and didn't get any good offers from D*.

I really liked Directv (since 2001), but IMO they are behind in their HD options and I'm betting their HD DVR isn't going to be much better than anything I'll get with Comcast.

I hope Directv proves me wrong. If so, and their HD DVR comes close to Tivo, I will be happy to come back in 16 months or less!


----------



## upsfeedr (Aug 17, 2005)

Sorry guys i think Comcast Cable sucks, For one they do not have NFL Ticket so u are stuck watching crappy games on sunday and the picture quality is not as good and there tivo service is to expensive..


----------



## Naggs (Nov 8, 2003)

upsfeedr said:


> Sorry guys i think Comcast Cable sucks, For one they do not have NFL Ticket so u are stuck watching crappy games on sunday and the picture quality is not as good and there tivo service is to expensive..


I agree with you on the lack of Sunday Ticket. I will be stuck watching crappy games, but that is mainly my fault for being a Lions fan (ba-da-dum).

Your other two points are very subjective at this point. In Detroit, the stations are now digitally simulcast, which overcomes a big problem I had with the standard def channels in the past. There also is a great deal less compression of HD signals with cable right now until satellite finishes MPEG-4 conversion, which will be a while (no new national HD channels coming for D* in 2006).

As far as the "Tivo is too expensive", Comcast's DVR is $9.95/month with no upfront costs. In 2 different phone calls to Directv customer retention, I couldn't get better than $400 upfront for an HD Tivo that is basically being phased out.

I'm not a Comcast fan at all. I'm just going with the best provider for HD DVR options IMO. Heck, I could easily be back with Directv by next football season if they put out an impressive HD DVR with a low lease option to avoid upfront costs.


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

I agree with Naggs, except I am Patriots fan. The picture quality here in central California is very good. I am in a new neighborhood with all fiber optic lines, so I'm sure that helps. Also the internet from dtv is way too expensive, especially the upfront costs. This can be debated forever, I've had all three, dtv, dish and cable and right now for my money cable is the best. Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## sriggins (Feb 21, 2005)

I just switched from DTV as well. I asked for the series III. The deal I got was:

No contract
Old DirecTiVo returned (Keeping my HD DirecTivo)
No Install Fee for 3 jacks
$45.99/month, $9.95 recorder/HD for 16months


----------



## elbodude (Feb 15, 2005)

fastep said:


> Why wait? I really like the 6412 III. The interface is almost like Ultimate Tv in that it is FAST, it doesn't require a connected phone line and you can continue to watch recorded or live programs in a small box while you mess around with menus and guides. I also like the fact that a small red dot appears in the guide when you come across a program recording or scheduled to be recorded which makes it easier to plan future recordings. If you come across a program in the guide you want to record, just press the record button once and almost instantly a red dot appears (the way it should be with no more "please wait" messages that lasts forever)! It's just as easy to eliminate future recordings.
> I can schedule 2 weeks worth of recordings in 5 minutes while watching a recorded show or live TV. With HDTivo, this could take 30-60 minutes which I always felt was RIDICULOUS !!!!!!!!!!!
> The 6412 will also tell you what percentage of the hard drive is full and will warn you on future recordings when space will be needed or about recording conflicts. The search function is better than Ultimate Tv in that it is like Tivo. This is the one feature I thought Tivo had over Ultimate Tv.
> I also like the "quick access menu" that allows you to pick and display an HDTV channel guide to quickly access only HDTV channels.
> ...


OK, answer me this:

If you are recording a show on one tuner and you change the channel, is the Comcast box smart enough to swap tuners automatically (ala Tivo) or does it give you a warning message? I know the earlier Comcast box gave me a warning and said I had to hit the swap button. Very easy, but also very annoying!


----------



## Pearhead (Nov 27, 2005)

fastep said:


> ....................snip..............
> 
> BTW, my wife just came home and as she passed by on the way to the bedroom she said "hey that On Demand is really cool !" Normally she is never interested in new tech stuff (except when I brought home a Senseo coffee maker - THAT she loved.) Great, now she'll stay home and drink cafe lattes and channel surf all day. Maybe this isn't such a good thing...........


LOL on the Venus/Mars deal. Mrs. Pear definately fits into that camp. One of the first and only times she got all giddy about my numerous bleeding edge techno meanderings was the TiVo. Even the HD upgrade last year was met with a resounding .."meh". Until last night when she admitted the Golden Globes in all it's HD glory was quite the treat. This too comes on the heels of a new "had to have" coffee maker we got for Christmas. She's been sand bagging me on the HD!!...... 

Now...like you....."maybe" this isn't such a good thing".


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

elbodude said:


> OK, answer me this:
> 
> If you are recording a show on one tuner and you change the channel, is the Comcast box smart enough to swap tuners automatically (ala Tivo) or does it give you a warning message? I know the earlier Comcast box gave me a warning and said I had to hit the swap button. Very easy, but also very annoying!


It happened the first time i changed the channel while recording on one tuner but since then it has changed without the warning or having to use the swap button. Maybe an update from earlier models? Honestly I was perplexed about the swap button but a minor inconvenience even if it were to happen every time. For the few glitches the 6412 has, it is $10 per month with no upfront cost, free installation and no monthly DTV insurance PISSED AWAY! If the 6412 blows up I can go down to comcast the next day and trade in for another one.

The other night is a prime example. We had a major windstorm here Sat night and power started to flicker. I jumped out of bed at 3:30 AM and rushed to unplug my 4 tivos and home computers but left the cable box alone (a nice relief). Even though we eventually lost power, the next morning the 6412 was back to all my presets (nothing to reset) BUT I spent 30 minutes resetting my 4 tivos' 30 second skips and list sort option on 2 hdtivos (WHAT A PAIN).

Why cant tivo allow the REMOTE to be programmed for the 30 second skip like the 6412??????? That pisses me off MUCH more than hitting SWAP once a week. In fact, I got to tell you LIST OF PROS for the 6412 continues to grow....

BTW on the CONS side of the page, I have discovered a glitch w/ the 6412: If you are hooked to hdmi and record in 5.1 DD the program will only play back in PCM surround. This only effects recorded shows. 
I have since hooked up via component and have had no problems and picture is just as good. A new firmware is out there but may take some time to hit all markets. If available ask for series 3 with firmware 12.22.

From what I am reading, those who tryed comcast before series 3 and new fiber optic runs in neighborhoods should give them another crack. My neighbor hated his first experience with comcast hd recorder 2 years ago but is now back with them in complete bliss (according to him, SD and HD picture quality and recorder functionality MUCH BETTER). REMEMBER - you have nothing to lose ! NO SETUP FEES, NO CONTRACTS, CANCEL ANYTIME!


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

upsfeedr said:


> Sorry guys i think Comcast Cable sucks, For one they do not have NFL Ticket so u are stuck watching crappy games on sunday and the picture quality is not as good and there tivo service is to expensive..


I do agree about no sunday ticket but this season i found myself watching primarily games in HD. I was also pissed at DTV for wanting to charge extra for whatever was on channels 700-702? I have purchased sunday ticket every year since its inception and those greedy sobs wanted more money EVEN after increasing the price for the package. On top of that I have been spending over $130 every month for everything else. Thanks for your appreciation.

HD and SD picture quality TODAY is better with cable (at least in my neighborhood)

Cable HD DVR service is $9.95 per month includes HD package and box with no insurance necessary. DTV charges $10.95 for HD, $4.99 for each receiver, $4.99 for tivo unless you have premium package), and 7.99 for insurance.

So to summarize, cable monthly HD DVR expense : $9.95
DTV monthly HDtivo expense :$28.96

DTV - R U KIDDING ME OR WHAT?


----------



## qposner (Sep 28, 2003)

I am also considering a switch for the time being. Some posts suggests the analog channels are now digital and are much better. Any truth to this? I would run cable to a 61 in HD RPTV and a 37in LCD.


----------



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

fastep said:


> So to summarize, cable monthly HD DVR expense : $9.95
> DTV monthly HDtivo expense :$28.96
> 
> DTV - R U KIDDING ME OR WHAT?


Yes DirecTV, we hear you loud and clear. Thanks for being so helpful in directing us to Comcast.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

fastep said:


> Just researched and found out 6412 has enabled firewire on the series III. I purchased an RCA 2160 HD recorder (160 gb) and will chain it with my MITS TV. I dont know if it will allow for programmable recording or if I can only dump recordings or real-time shows to it (like a vcr) from the 6412. If this works, it will solve my HD space dilemna until larger drives become available. I may have two HDtivos ready to hit the market much sooner than anticipated. BTW - anyone have experience with 2160 capabilities ie. guide recording? Thanks.
> PS...I cannot say enough about watching "true" HDTV. I had no idea what a difference compression really makes on an HD picture until now. I feel exactly like I did in 1999 when I had a terrible cable picture on my analog tv and no on-screen guide and i switched to DTV. What a difference! Then I got ultimate tv. Talk about tv heaven! Then I entered the HD age and immediately jumped on HDTIVO. DTV has been good to me and I have been a good customer. However, things change.......
> Now, 7 years later cable has actually caught up and surpassed DTV (and honestly I never thought I would say those words!)
> DTV with its limitations cannot send true HD transmissions or offer as many channels. They have mandatory phone line connection, mandatory service contracts, make their customers buy $1000 receivers to receive inferior transmissions (and I spend $8 per month for insurance), have no affordable high-speed internet and phone service.
> I actually feel bad for DTV but business is business. I have a feeling many of you will follow.


It will work much like a D-VHS.


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

My main issue with the comcast box is the too small hard drive- what, 15-20 hours of HD? I need at least double that. The hd tivo can't come soon enough...


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

johnh123 said:


> My main issue with the comcast box is the too small hard drive- what, 15-20 hours of HD? I need at least double that. The hd tivo can't come soon enough...


I totally agree that space is a major issue and is the one reason I have not cancelled DTV yet. I have read that a software update to 6412 is planned that will allow use of the sata port to connect with an external hard drive. Does anyone know if this is true?

I have quickly become a fan of the SPEED and interface of the 6412 and would prefer to stick with it. For those of you who have never tryed anything other than Tivo (ie. Ultimate TV) you should try the 6412 and i guarantee you will prefer it to tivo interface (unless you do alot of actor/director searches only thing so far I cant find). I just can't justify spending $500-$1000 on tivo 3 when available and $12.95 per month and have to worry about mechanical problems and warranties.

For now, my rca2160 is enroute and hopefully is a short-term solution. I'll let you know soon (for those who have firewire connection on their TV).


----------



## tony17 (Jun 2, 2003)

Anyone have any experience with the SA8300HD, as that is what I am told I will get with the install. After calling them to see what they could offer (NJ area), I got the following;

Digital package including HD
HBO
Cable Internet included
SA 8300HD

All for $62.95 a month for 12 months.

Basically after cancelling DSL, dropping HBO from DirecTV and consolidating my phone bill and cell phone bill with verizon, I am going to end up paying about $5 more a month now to have both DirecTV and Cable for awhile. I will be able to compare Cable internet to DSL and Cable TV to DirecTV to see which one works out the best and then drop the other that I don't like. Not bad for an extra $5 per month.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

tony17 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the SA8300HD, as that is what I am told I will get with the install.
> 
> You may have lucked out in that i believe that unit has enabled the sata ports for easy addition of external hard drive. Let us know.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

Here is the link for a weaknees sata external drive:

http://www.weaknees.com/maxtor_qvx.php


----------



## DuffMan (Jun 30, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Comcast and wow!

Here's the 2 scenarios I was faced with:


Directv - $399 for HD/Tivo box, $10.99/month for HD package, OTA anttena cost and install for HD locals ? (my ongoing monthly cost would be around $65)

Comcast - $45/month for programming package (including all the HD channels, local HD and HBO) AND an HD-DVR with no contract or installation fee - as may Tv's as I want


It's been said before but, tell me again why I WOULDN'T do this? Cable guy is coming a week from today - can't wait!
He also mentioned how they are rapidly updating all analog channels to have digital equivalants by end of spring.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

DuffMan,

How long does the $45 per month rate apply? That is most likely a discounted rate for some specified number of months. At least that's how Comcast does it here.


----------



## DuffMan (Jun 30, 2003)

12 months. I'm going to keep my Directv stuff in place jsut in case I want to revert back at some point in the future.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Sounds like a good backup plan. A lot is likely to change on all fronts within those 12 months.


----------



## mnylen (Feb 11, 2003)

DuffMan said:


> Just got off the phone with Comcast and wow!
> 
> Here's the 2 scenarios I was faced with:
> 
> ...


DId you go as a new customer or dish buy back program?


----------



## StarsHockey (Feb 21, 2003)

mnylen said:


> DId you go as a new customer or dish buy back program?


I signed up under the dish buy back program and got a rate of $69 for Cable and Internet, but I have to rent each DVR for $10.00 more.


----------



## elbodude (Feb 15, 2005)

DuffMan said:


> Just got off the phone with Comcast and wow!
> 
> Here's the 2 scenarios I was faced with:
> 
> ...


The only reason why I am NOT doing this now is because of the horrific Comcast "DVR". If/when they roll out TiVO, I am probably jumping from D* to Comcast.


----------



## DuffMan (Jun 30, 2003)

That is my one real anxiety (if anything about TV could ever cause me anxiety  ) about this switch. I am a die-hard Tivo fan and I KNOW the comcast DVR won't live up to my Tivo standards. 

I just hope it's "close enough" that when added to the lower cost, no OTA for HD channels, etc. that it will be worth it.

I'll find out Wed. when they install it. Now I've just got to get my 300 pound sony 40" XBR out of my wall so I can access the back panel again. 

Oh and for whoever asked whether my package was a win-back or new customer, the rep told me it was a D* win-back package.


----------



## mnylen (Feb 11, 2003)

StarsHockey said:


> I signed up under the dish buy back program and got a rate of $69 for Cable and Internet, but I have to rent each DVR for $10.00 more.


Did they grab the dish, a receiver or needed a final bill?


----------



## DuffMan (Jun 30, 2003)

mnylen said:


> Did they grab the dish, a receiver or needed a final bill?


They told me I'd need to give the installer my receiver.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

DuffMan said:


> They told me I'd need to give the installer my receiver.


I didn't give my installer anything and he didn't want anything. I asked if he needed to take anything and he said no. He just installed the new stuff. I had no problems giving him the dish, if he wanted it, but everything else, I paid for.


----------



## mnylen (Feb 11, 2003)

In my area (CT) they are backlogged on the HD DVR and they want $15 a month for it. The CSR also claims to want the Dish (but they will not go on the roof for it) or a the cancellation bill from D* (I pay online and never see a bill really). I am thinking of putting my D* account on suspension and try Comcast for a while, if they were to take a receiver (since I have a few of those). $25 off for cable + Digital Silver + sports pack for 16 months = around $70 bucks a month. My internet bill would be lowered as well.


----------



## StarsHockey (Feb 21, 2003)

mnylen said:


> Did they grab the dish, a receiver or needed a final bill?


They told me I could provide a recent bill.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

DuffMan said:


> That is my one real anxiety (if anything about TV could ever cause me anxiety  ) about this switch. I am a die-hard Tivo fan and I KNOW the comcast DVR won't live up to my Tivo standards.
> 
> I just hope it's "close enough" that when added to the lower cost, no OTA for HD channels, etc. that it will be worth it.


I'm also a die-hard Tivo fan and reluctantly had to make the switch to Comcast about a week ago. I got the Motorola DTC-6412 Phase III DVR and after playing around with their HD DVR, it's really not *that* bad, but the biggest gripe I have with it is the lack of HD storage. You can fill it up quick if you record a lot of 1080i HD material, but at least it has a nice "85% full" bar at the top.

The lack of recording space isn't the only gripe I have with the Comcast HD DVR but like anything I'm getting used to it. The fact that it cost me $9.62/mo which includes the HD locals, ESPN and Discovery HD is a plus. Price is locked for 12 months, another plus. The other portion of my cable is $44/mo, also for 12 months, again, a plus. No contract is another plus. A future Comcast Tivo down the road is yet another plus. (kicking into my Mastercard voice)

...and not having to drill and run 3 lines to each HD box I need...PRICELESS.

After making the switch, I have to say, I'm pretty happy overall. Gulp. I never thought I'd ever say that about a cable co.


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

inaka said:


> The lack of recording space isn't the only gripe I have with the Comcast HD DVR but like anything I'm getting used to it. ]
> 
> Just curious - what other gripes do you have?


----------



## elbodude (Feb 15, 2005)

fastep said:


> inaka said:
> 
> 
> > The lack of recording space isn't the only gripe I have with the Comcast HD DVR but like anything I'm getting used to it. ]
> ...


----------



## fastep (May 22, 2004)

Check again - mine has dual buffers. To check hit "swap" and press "play" on each tuner You should notice a trailing green bar on each. 

Any other gripes? How do you like "On Demand" ?


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

fastep said:


> inaka said:
> 
> 
> > The lack of recording space isn't the only gripe I have with the Comcast HD DVR but like anything I'm getting used to it. ]
> ...


----------



## Ed_Hunt (Jan 2, 2004)

inaka said:


> fastep said:
> 
> 
> > My gripes about the Motorola DTC-6412 Phase III are:
> ...


----------

